# Conroe Hybrid Limits yesterday



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Went to Conroe yesterday solo. Hop is going to be upset by this post. He called and canceled on the trip. Tried the crappie but incredible wind didnâ€™t allow me to catch a single one. Heard they were up shallow. Since the wind was blowing 25 plus I decided to switch to Hybrids. They were thick and starting boating them one after another. Kept one about 21â€ for my Turkish friend but all others were let go CPR. He likes the whole fish with the head on. Caught 2 limits but stopped counting at 5 - maybe 12 fish boated. Water temps all morning 59.8 degrees.
Birds everywhere out in the lake - only fished a couple hours for hybrids and headed home. I hurt my wrist deer hunting 2 weeks ago and these fish were killing my wrist. 
All fish were 17-18 inches except for the 21 inch one. Great fun!
I think all the pressure has taken a toll on the big ones


----------



## FishNJeremy (Jan 1, 2012)

Great report. I think I seen you yesterday if you said you was solo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Great report WTG 


Good fishing to all!


----------



## dbullard1 (Jun 29, 2016)

Nice job Karl.


----------



## Northern fisherman (Sep 16, 2014)

Thanks for the report, it would be nice to see the white bass population come back up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

I sure which the whites would come back on Conroe myself. I had heard the guides were catching 5-10 a trip while fishing for Hybrids this year. I myself have caught as many as 3 a trip. I throw them all back hoping for more.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Where are the pictures? 
And what's all this, " I hurt my wrist" and " the fish were hurting me" lol!
:rotfl:
If your going pick on those hybrids they are going fight back!
That was a well spent two hours catching and releasing them.
But now Hop can call "oh yeah?" on you with no photographic proof!


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

I don't need proof Loy, I know he caught them! lol. Sorry about that Karl, I had to keep my lunch date with my wife. She was happy when I brought her some office flowers too.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Here are 2 pics I took but don't say much. I took the side and downscan because the bait in the water was incredible. Hardly tell where the bottom was on sidescan sometimes. He had to move to stay on them. Stop here catch a few they leave. Move over 100yds and repeat procedure.
You would see holes in all the shad where the Hybrids were.
Very rough so the sidescan surface has a lot of clutter. Bouncing like a cork out there.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Well done Karl!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasWineGuy (Jun 19, 2017)

Gofish2day said:


> Went to Conroe yesterday solo. Hop is going to be upset by this post. He called and canceled on the trip. Tried the crappie but incredible wind didnâ€™t allow me to catch a single one. Heard they were up shallow. Since the wind was blowing 25 plus I decided to switch to Hybrids. They were thick and starting boating them one after another. Kept one about 21â€ for my Turkish friend but all others were let go CPR. He likes the whole fish with the head on. Caught 2 limits but stopped counting at 5 - maybe 12 fish boated. Water temps all morning 59.8 degrees.
> Birds everywhere out in the lake - only fished a couple hours for hybrids and headed home. I hurt my wrist deer hunting 2 weeks ago and these fish were killing my wrist.
> All fish were 17-18 inches except for the 21 inch one. Great fun!
> I think all the pressure has taken a toll on the big ones


GF2,

Were you using soft arties to catch those hybrids?

I'm close to Conroe but I don't know anything about how or where to catch hybrids in that lake.

TWG


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

hopn said:


> I don't need proof Loy, I know he caught them! lol. Sorry about that Karl, I had to keep my lunch date with my wife. She was happy when I brought her some office flowers too.


Open spots this weekend hop. Redemption!! Was gonna go below the dam at LL or to the Sabine but both is a raging river right now. Guess maybe Conroe or Somerville or both. Two lakes in two days


----------



## Spitflames (May 1, 2013)

I have been going to Conroe for hybrids and have been doing pretty good also.


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

brucevannguyen said:


> Open spots this weekend hop. Redemption!! Was gonna go below the dam at LL or to the Sabine but both is a raging river right now. Guess maybe Conroe or Somerville or both. Two lakes in two days


Man I wish I read this two days ago, some friends and I have plans Saturday. :-(


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Conroe gonna be busy boys with the Big bass tourney! But winds look fairly good at 6-8mph from the North! main lake should be fairly smooth for chasing hybrids!! Just watch out for us crazy bass anglers headed to papa's from the main lake! LOL

T-BONE
(tpool)


----------



## hrider2001 (Dec 29, 2009)

gonna have to try that hybrid action.......haven't fished Conroe in about 30 years. Can anyone tell me if the white bass move up the San Jac river above Stubblefield ?


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Chirp,Chirp,Chirp...


----------



## denimdeerslayer (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm going to sammy.


----------

